# DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin April




> *DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen​*
> Aus den Reihen des neu gewählten Präsidiums, das nach Eintritt der Rechtskraft den VDSF/DAFV führen soll, wurde uns ein Redemanuskript zugespielt.
> 
> Die Rede soll am 12. April auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung des VDSF gehalten werden, wenn auch alle alten und neuen Präsidien sowie die DAV-Landesverbände anwesend sein werden.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Kommentar später, sitze gerade noch an Pressemeldungen und muss das erst noch durchackern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Wenn die Rede tatsächich am 12.04. so gehalten werden sollte, ist natürlich ne fette Bitte um Entschuldigung von mir fällig an Frau Dr. und das neue DAFV-Präsidium...


----------



## Blauzahn (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Jo und der Blick aufs heutige Datum sagt mir...
neigetappt :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

??????????

Der Rede könnte ich fast in allem zustimmen, was hat das mit dem Datum zu tun??

Da find ich einmal was Positives bei Bundesverbandsfunktionären........................


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Dat is'n Ding!|bigeyes

Welch erfreulicher Sinneswandel - wenn es denn tatsächlich so kommt!#6

Hoffentlich hat das nix mitm 1.April zu tun.


----------



## sonstwer (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Moin!

Da muß ich dem Prof zustimmen.
Wenn das nix mit dem 1. April zu tun hat, ist das ein schöner Silberstreif am Horizont!

Allerdings komme ich nicht umhin zu bemerken, daß die Rede doch sehr "politisch" (im Sinne des Wortes) abgefasst ist und einige Formulierungen enthält, die man für uns Angler in beide Richtungen, zum positiven wie zum negativen, umsetzen könnte, ohne dem Wortlaut zu widersprechen.

Ich für meinen Teil hoffe inständig, daß die Umsetzungen in für uns positive Richtungen zumindest überwiegen werden.

LG,
frank


----------



## Ossipeter (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Wollte die Rede schon weiterleiten, aber.......


----------



## Trymkie (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Moin,

bei diesem Absatz:

"Man könnte natürlich einfach Beiträge erhöhen. 
Man kann aber auch daran arbeiten, den über 2 Millionen bis jetzt noch  nicht im DAFV organisierter Angler gute Gründe zu bieten, sich da mit  einzubringen."

habe ich folgenden Vorschlag:
Na dann schaffen wir doch das freie Angeln ab, dann sind alle, die freie Gewässer beangeln gezwungen dem Verband bei zu treten.  

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Trymkie (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

"Als Bundesverband sehen wir daher eine unsere Hauptaufgaben darin, solche die Vereine  und die Angelfischer einschränkenden gesetzlichen - oder auch teilweise  verbandsinternen - Regelungen zu überprüfen und gegebenenfalls  anzupassen bzw. für eine Anpassung zumindest zu kämpfen."

Heißt dass den Vereinen werden die Regelungen (Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße etc.) des Verbandes aufgezwungen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

ich les das genau anders:
Einschränkungen seitens der Gesetzgeber und Verbände sollen weg - und gerade in die Hände der Vereine und Angler gelegt werden..


----------



## Trymkie (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Das wäre schön. Fragt sich nur in welche Richtung die "Anpassung" geht.
Wir werden es erleben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Sei doch nicht so mißtrauisch - warum nur??
 ;.))


----------



## Trymkie (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

#c|supergri


----------



## diez (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Sehr interessant!


----------



## Ein_Angler (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*



Trymkie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei diesem Absatz:
> 
> ...



Ich trete dem Verband sofort ein, bezahle auch gerne 100€ im Jahr. Wenn ich nicht mehr für jede Pfütze oder Rinnsal einen Schein brauche, sondern einfach den Gewässerpool nutzen kann.

Verstehe bis heute nicht, warum ich den vollen Beitrag für jedes Gewässer entrichten muss, obwohl ich nicht allen Gewässern gleichzeitig anwesend sein kann.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Ich trete dem Verband sofort ein, bezahle auch gerne 100€ im Jahr. Wenn ich nicht mehr für jede Pfütze oder Rinnsal einen Schein brauche, sondern einfach den Gewässerpool nutzen kann.
> 
> Verstehe bis heute nicht, warum ich den vollen Beitrag für jedes Gewässer entrichten muss, obwohl ich nicht allen Gewässern gleichzeitig anwesend sein kann.



 Sehe ich auch so. Da würde ich sogar 150€ locker machen. Bei der vielzahl an Gewässern bei uns.
Ob das machbar ist, so einen Gewässerpool zu errichten ist für mich zweifelhaft, aber mal abwarten.

Die Rede  ließt sich ja durchaus positiv, wenn heute abend nicht kommt, Haha 1. April, ist das doch eine Basis wo man drauf aufbauen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Was seid ihr aber mißtrauisch.........

Traut ihr euren Funktionären denn gar nix Gutes oder Vernünftiges zu?

Defätisten....


----------



## Norbi (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Ich traue einen vernünftigen Anglerverband vieles zu:m
Aber VDSF/DAV= DAFV.die allein sind doch schon ein Aprilscherz.


----------



## Windelwilli (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Wäre echt zu schön, um wahr zu sein.

Bin mir allerdings ziemlich sicher, das spätestens heute abend von Thomas ein "Aprilapril" kommt.

So eine Sinneswandlung um 180° halte ich für ziemlich ausgeschlossen.#d


----------



## Micha383 (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was seid ihr aber mißtrauisch.........
> 
> Traut ihr euren Funktionären denn gar nix Gutes oder Vernünftiges zu?
> 
> Defätisten....



Ein Hund den man Jahrelang geschlagen und getretten hat, lässt wegen einem angäblichem Leckerli nicht von seinem Misstrauen hab.

Meiner Meinung nach ist schon zu viel passiert als das man dem Bild glauben und / oder folgen sollte.
Da müssen dann schon viele für die Angler positive Taten folgen, bevor sich das Misstrauen in Wohlgefallen auflöst.

Zumindest in meinen Augen.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was seid ihr aber mißtrauisch.........
> 
> Traut ihr euren Funktionären denn gar nix Gutes oder Vernünftiges zu?
> 
> Defätisten....



Natürlich traue ich denen auch was gutes zu.
Aber nach etlichem Negativem, kommt ausgerechnet am 1. April was positives. Ich weiß ja net.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Allerdings komme ich nicht umhin zu bemerken, daß die Rede doch sehr "politisch" (im Sinne des Wortes) abgefasst ist ..



Kann daher doch eigentlich keine Fälschung/Aprilscherz sein, sowas kann doch ein normaler Mensch nicht so schreiben, oder??

;-))))


----------



## Lazarus (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin April
> 
> Dazu gehört auch, dass sich der DAFV darum kümmern muss, dass Angeln weit *mehr als nur Fische fangen und essen* ist.


*Richtig! Auf keinen Fall darf darüber das Trinken vergessen werden!
* 
Wie soll man denn sonst solche Texte zustande bringen?


----------



## raubangler (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

_...die anderen Naturschutzverbände mit ins Boot holen und diese dann auch  an der Finanzierung der Besetzung von durch Kormoran geschädigten  Gewässern beteiligen.

_Fuer echte Naturverbaende gibt es per definition bei natuerlichen Gewaessern keine Schaeden durch Kormorane und Besatz ist der Teufel selbst.

Somit Aprilscherz....


----------



## sonstwer (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann daher doch eigentlich keine Fälschung/Aprilscherz sein, sowas kann doch ein normaler Mensch nicht so schreiben, oder??
> 
> ;-))))



Nein Thomas, einem normalen Menschen würde ich so eine elaborierte Schreibweise nicht zutrauen.
Funktionären schon.

.... Und dir auch! :m
(Als Aprilscherz zumindest!)


Ich wünsche mir wirklich, daß wir alle richtig liegen, wenn wir da die positiven Aspekte und Auslegungen hinein interpretieren. :k

@ Windelwilli:
Noch halte ich die Rede nicht für eine 180 Grad Wende. Dafür lassen einige Formulierungen zu viel Interpretationsspielraum zu.
Lassen wir uns also überraschen.

LG,
frank


----------



## Peter61 (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Wir kennen das doch schon von den lokalen Verbänden. Beantragen selbst so manche Schickanen und stellen sich hernach noch unverfroren hin mit den Worten "Dafür seien Sie nicht zuständig und könnnten nichts ändern".

Man erfährt als Angler von den fetten Verbänden keine Unterstützung, eher das Gegenteil und muss sich somit selbst organisieren. Sprich das tun, was eigentlich die Verbände für die Angler und Mitglieder tun sollten.
Warum dann in so einen Haufen treten und den noch fetter machen?

Mit der Zwangsmitgliedschaft ist nicht so abwägig, wenn man angeln möchte. Ist bei uns au vielen Strecken ebenso. Nur wer Verbandsmitglied ist, bekommt eine Karte.

Wer organisiert eigentlich die Pedition, bzgl. Abschaffung des Nachtangelvebotes in BW?


----------



## Dunraven (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Schöner Aprilscherz.
Als im SH Forum gesagt wurde das sowas Aufgabe eines Bundesverbandes sei (die am kleinsten einschränkenden Regelungen als Bundesweite Empfehlung, und Hilfe bei deren Durchsetzung), da haben doch die Verantwortlichen das als unzumutbaren Eingriff in ihre Ländersachen angesehen. Der Bundesverband soll in der Eu und in Berlin mit einer Stimme sprechen, und machen was er sonst noch so alles positives macht (was das ist können die aber in SH aber auch nicht benennen) und den Rest machen die LV weiterhin selber, bitte ohne Störungen vom Bundesverband.

Wenn es so käme wie in dem Scherz wäre es traumhaft, aber an den Äußerungen aus SH sieht man ja schond as es so nicht einmal gewollt ist von den LV, da sie ja teilweise für deutlich mehr Einschränkungen kämpfen als dann Empfehlung wäre.

Abgesehen davon das es im Widerspruch zum Verhalten einiger (VDSF) Präsidiumsmitglieder steht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Traut ihr euren Funktionären denn gar nix Gutes oder Vernünftiges zu?


 
*Ganz klar: NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich habe das heute morgen um 07.30 Uhr gelesen und als Aprilscherz ohne Kommentar abgehakt! 

Wir werden es nicht erleben, dass die Funktionäre auf uns Angler zugehen werden! Traurig aber wahr...


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

@ Thomas- da haste Dir aber viel Mühe gemacht...... mit dem Aprilscherz.

|evil:#6#6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

mal vom 1.4 abgesehen kenne da so ein Spruch das Hemd ist der Hose näher....|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Meint in dem Fall was?


----------



## angler1996 (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

komm Thomas, der 01.04. ist fast um, gibst zu, dass Du oder Kai der Schrifsteller war. Kai alias naja egal,war in der letzten Zeit auffällig ruhig|supergri
Ich hab in meiner Jugend aber gern gute utopische Literatur gelesen und zumindest das trifft beides auf den Text zu.
Gruß A.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Hübsche Redevorlage :m

Da scheint jemand den Durchschnitt aller österreichischen Landesfischereiordnungen komprimiert und auf Deutschland übertragen zu haben.

Abschaffung des Fischereischeins und dafür eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft im jeweiligen Landesfischereiverband (auch für Gastangler) ist in den österreichischen Bundesländern real. Vom Landesverband wird die Anzahl der Jahreskarten (Namenskarten) und Fischerkarten (Gastkarten) für jede Gewässerzonen vorgeschrieben. Wenn ein Verein mehr angeln möchte, muß er sich einen Angelteich selbst graben um außerhalb der Verbandsbeiträge ein Angeln zu ermöglichen.

Wenn der allgemeine Trend zur Nichtanerkennung von Fischereischeinen weiter betrieben wird, kann darauf in Zukunft verzichtet werden. In Österreich werden bereits die deutschen Fischereischeine offiziell nicht anerkannt, weil keinerlei Hinweise auf eine bestandene Prüfung darauf zu finden sind.

Der "Aprilscherz" scheint reale Hintergründe zu haben #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Guten morgen am 2. April ...

Und ja, die Skeptiker hatten recht und die Hoffnungsvollen müssen weiter warten auf eine solche Rede...

Es war nur ein Aprilscherz....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Kai alias naja egal,war in der letzten Zeit auffällig ruhig|supergri
> .


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260975


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es war nur ein Aprilscherz....


 
Leider lieber Thomas, wirklich leider! Bei den zur Zeit in den Verbänden handelnden Personen können wir solch positiven Nachrichten, Reden etc. sicherlich in absehbarer Zeit nicht erwarten. 

Aber das Schreiben war gut formuliert- Du kannst es ja dem DAFV zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Da wird sich das Interesse wohl eher in Grenzen halten..


----------



## Quacki (2. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Wir wollen mal hoffen das die das Ernst gemeint haben. Aber das sich  NABU und Co. an der Gewässersanierung beteiligen halte ich dann doch für sehr schwierig.


----------



## antonio (2. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

quacki gestern war der?

richtig                             1.april


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Es hat sich einfach zu gut gelesen.
Schade, aber vielleicht überrascht uns der neue Verband wirklich noch in diesem Jahr.
Natürlich positiv, negativ wäre ja keine Überraschung.


----------



## Quacki (2. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Ok OK..... rein gefallen wäre auch zu schön gwesen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Rede zu verbandspolitischen Grundsätzen*

Ja, wäre es....


----------

